# High scholl kid benches over 500



## Tren4Life (Jan 23, 2014)

Strong kid right here
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/highs...ball-recruit-bench-presses-515-163605665.html

Here is the vid


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 23, 2014)

Just don't look real to me bro.

That kind of weight being handed off like that just looks unreal.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 23, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Just don't look real to me bro.
> 
> That kind of weight being handed off like that just looks unreal.



Your probably right.

I watched it again. That bar flexes pretty good when it hits his chest.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2014)

Looked real to me. Shook the rack when he racked it, whip in the bar and his face was red when he stood up.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 23, 2014)

even if it was 450, 405....still dam good for a HS kid.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 23, 2014)

The hand off is what throws me off as the bencher is basically unracking it himself.

Why that guy for a hand off lol?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 23, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> even if it was 450, 405....still dam good for a HS kid.



That's what I though. Its more than I can do.
Its hard to tell that kid is 6'4'' 270lbs


----------



## Joliver (Jan 23, 2014)

Looked real enough. Only problem I saw was the spotter kept constant pressure, and nobody gave him five afterward.

Damn crossfit bastards have inundated the world with plates with equal radii and nobody can tell in a video with zero reference points if you are moving  10 forty-five pound plates or pulling the old switcharoo with 25 pounders.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 23, 2014)

joliver said:


> Lnobody can tell in a video with zero reference points if you are moving  10 forty-five pound plates or pulling the old switcharoo with 25 pounders.



We tried to pull that one in the gym last night.
One guy wanted to make a video of his DL record so we set him up with some 25's that are the same dia. as 45lb plates.

Don't worry folks, he still didn't make it after 4 attempts.
Note to self: attempting a 50lb jump in PR is probably not a great recipe for success.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 23, 2014)

Idk.  probs to the dude if it was really that much weight.  also looked like as soon as the weight was unracked he came straight down as soon as it came out of the rack.  maybe i'm just different though because I make a very slow descent down with the weight when I bench because I feel like I stay tighter that way.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 24, 2014)

It's real. That's nothing spectacular. In high school when I played football 405 was what every other lineman was bench pressing. Kids are strong these days.


----------



## don draco (Jan 24, 2014)

6'6 285 lbs... what are they feeding kids these days lol


----------



## JOMO (Jan 24, 2014)

Some strong wrists too! Sceptical, but that's some beast weight for a young guy.


----------



## def (Jan 24, 2014)

don draco said:


> 6'6 285 lbs... what are they feeding kids these days lol



It's the beef bro.. they are putting roids up in our beef lol


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 24, 2014)

Definitely a strong ass kid. No fukking way that was 515. BS crossfit plates


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Definitely a strong ass kid. No fukking way that was 515. BS crossfit plates



Yup, 315 is about right!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 24, 2014)

Almost as strong as me


----------



## Seeker (Jan 24, 2014)

Cross fit bumper plates also come in 45's. 

Look at this kid! He's a beast. My nephew who is 16 years old is 6.4 245 lbs. plays football and him and his teammates are all strong muther fukers! This kids are pushing massive weights.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 24, 2014)

The kid has offers from several big time D.1 programs. Rivals .com lists his bench at 470 and squat at 500. He's 6'6" 285. It's straight up legit. In an interview his football strength coach said he did 450 as a sophomore. Big boys these days fellas.


----------



## Jada (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks pretty real to me, strong as kid


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 24, 2014)

Idk man...that just looked way too easy to unrack 515. By himself no less. Its getting crazy tho...kids are beasting super early. Just wait till he get to Div ! and has access to the good sheeeit!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Idk man...that just looked way too easy to unrack 515. By himself no less. Its getting crazy tho...kids are beasting super early. Just wait till he get to Div ! and has access to the good sheeeit!!!



So they claim he can press 470, well I bet that's for a single as this was 515 for 3, I'm not buying it plus 515 is a long way off from 470.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 24, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Idk man...that just looked way too easy to unrack 515. By himself no less. Its getting crazy tho...kids are beasting super early. Just wait till he get to Div ! and has access to the good sheeeit!!!



Alabama, Notre Dame, Georgia, Auburn, Ohio St. and pretty much every other program in the country has offered him a ride. They don't get fooled by fake bench presses. He apparently did 545 at a football camp last summer. I don't really care one way or the other, but I think schools would find out if he wasn't near as strong as advertised. College football is a multi billion dollar business, and these kids are at camps and all-star games all year long.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 24, 2014)

Dang. What's this guy gonna do when he gets older and tells those back in high school stories. Everyone gonna call bs.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 24, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Alabama, Notre Dame, Georgia, Auburn, Ohio St. and pretty much every other program in the country has offered him a ride. They don't get fooled by fake bench presses. He apparently did 545 at a football camp last summer. I don't really care one way or the other, but I think schools would find out if he wasn't near as strong as advertised. College football is a multi billion dollar business, and these kids are at camps and all-star games all year long.



Oh I'm sure hes strong as a fukking ox. The guy looks it for sure. HS numbers are always flubbed a lil bit tho. Its the nature of the game. They're trying to "sell" the athlete for a scholarship. Either way...thats a shit ton of weight for a HS kid lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 24, 2014)

The kids these days are so much stronger and faster then I was in HS and that was just under 20 years ago. I remember being in school, and my father always telling me how we couldn't hang with the teams he played on and blah, blah, blah old man stories...well he was full of shit.

I'm still heavily involved with HS football now, and I can tell you for sure, these kids, on average, are so much bigger and stronger then the kids I played with that it's ridiculous. We used to have "optional" lifting M/W/F in the offseason and through the summer. If you didn't go, you didn't play. No real thought to nutrition, and we did the old BFS cookie cutter program. These days, every top program has a full nutrition program for the team, along with specialized training programs for individual players. They can go to the weight room on study periods if they want. They can eat their food during class.

We had a "the 300 club" for guys with lifts over 300. The same school now has a 300 club and a 400 club. If you're not at least in the 300 club, you're not on the field. The same strength coach is still there from when I played, and he says all the time how much bigger, faster, and stronger the average kid has become. There will always be the outliers, but the average kid has gone way up.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 24, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Dang. What's this guy gonna do when he gets older and tells those back in high school stories. Everyone gonna call bs.



Then he shows them this video of crossfit plates....in which it still is debated


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn......!!!!!! I couldn't even bench 135 when I was in high school. .lmao...Than again I didn't start lifting til I was 20 yrs old


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 24, 2014)

People r so easily fooled these days. Kids r much bigger but come in now sheep.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> People r so easily fooled these days. Kids r much bigger but come in now sheep.



That is not a 500 plus hand off not by one single skinny weak kid.

I can make 135 rerack and rattle the damn bench.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 24, 2014)

And if a coach is trusting those spotter with that kid on a highschool kid he 8s about to lose his job


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 24, 2014)

By the way steeler thats not a direct shot at u just in general. Internet is getting crazy. Well crazier.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 24, 2014)

I played football all through High School, and half my team was on test/dbol and think at most the lineman were benching in the 350-405 range.  If real, these kids are beasts!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 24, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> By the way steeler thats not a direct shot at u just in general. Internet is getting crazy. Well crazier.



No problem brother.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 24, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I played football all through High School, and half my team was on test/dbol and think at most the lineman were benching in the 350-405 range.  If real, these kids are beasts!!



Bringing back memories. Had a handful of guys on my team on the juice. Maybe 5 or 6 guys. I bought a bottle of Steris Test Cyp for like $120 the summer before my senior year of HS. One of the juicers on the team had an older brother, who of course, had no problem selling juice to a bunch of HS kids. Thankfully, I never took the plunge at that age. I ended up selling the vial about a year later.

The bacne and other sides on kids still going through puberty and on gear was insane...


----------



## JOMO (Jan 26, 2014)

Speaking of BS plates and numbers because now I dont believe that kid benched 515 due to that first rep should have crushed his sternum, lack of bar bend, no wrist wraps, feet moving ect ect.

Check out this guys legit reps also. I know..only half reps but give the guy a break, its alot of weight.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 26, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> So they claim he can press 470, well I bet that's for a single as this was 515 for 3, I'm not buying it plus 515 is a long way off from 470.



Another part of the objection. 3 god damn reps at 515lbs??? Sob is on something I dont give a shit how big he is. Its still hard to believe but Ill go along with it for now


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 26, 2014)

^^^^^^ I have no doubts seeing and believing my friend. Mark is beast!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 26, 2014)

1 minute and 45 seconds in Stan hitting 515 for 3.

I have been around too many great lifters to take that kids bench for real.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 26, 2014)

Now thats real fukking weight!!!


----------



## SAD (Jan 26, 2014)

One giant gaping hole in the argument that this is legit, is that it takes some of the best benchers in the world YEARS to even SINGLE 515.  And by years, I mean years of moving grown-man weight.  His prowess on the field has nothing to do with this video.  I knew a guy from West Virginia who benched 400 in high school, and it took him another decade as a bench specialist to hit 550 (triple at 515ish).  No matter what you think, there aren't people born able to bench a quarter-ton.  It takes years and years of hard work.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 26, 2014)

SAD said:


> One giant gaping hole in the argument that this is legit, is that it takes some of the best benchers in the world YEARS to even SINGLE 515.  And by years, I mean years of moving grown-man weight.  His prowess on the field has nothing to do with this video.  I knew a guy from West Virginia who benched 400 in high school, and it took him another decade as a bench specialist to hit 550 (triple at 515ish).  No matter what you think, there aren't people born able to bench a quarter-ton.  It takes years and years of hard work.



Hey bro, wanna by my beach home in Arizona? It's off a cliff with a stairwell down to the beach.

Only issue is it snows 10 out of 12 months a year there!


----------



## SAD (Jan 26, 2014)

Is there enough property for my unicorn to run and graze?


----------



## 502 (Jan 26, 2014)

damn, strong ass dude


----------

